# Coyote at Crown City Wildlife Area



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has tried hunting this area for coyote just thought about trying it and looking for input. Thanks


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

There are plenty there. I've trapped some in that area, but not hunted them there. I've got spots close to that area that we have success hunting them on private property though.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks I may go out this weekends and give it a shot.


----------

